# Need very small rat weaners



## Toxic Cables (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi,

Looking for small sized weaners, no more then 25-26g and wondered if any dealers here are able to pick these out for me.

I have now ordered from several places and they all tend to be too large.


----------



## HC Exotics (May 21, 2013)

Toxic Cables said:


> Hi,
> 
> Looking for small sized weaners, no more then 25-26g and wondered if any dealers here are able to pick these out for me.
> 
> I have now ordered from several places and they all tend to be too large.


 You need some "chubs". this is what most call the size you are after. I just go into my local rep shop and go through the bags :2thumb: Would be easier to find a home breeder tho so they can cull at the sizes you want.


----------



## Toxic Cables (Oct 29, 2013)

HC Exotics said:


> You need some "chubs". this is what most call the size you are after. I just go into my local rep shop and go through the bags :2thumb: Would be easier to find a home breeder tho so they can cull at the sizes you want.


I have some chubs, i weighed them yesterday and the largest was 17g. Most of the sites say 15-25g, but ordered from several places and the largest i have is 17.

It seems a little small for my boy and the small weaners are too large, but saw them advertised at 25-50g, so was hoping someone could pick me out the smallest one's, even if i have to pay a little extra.

Tried my local pet shop and did not like the condition the frozen stuff was kept in, had small pieces of ice stuck too them and looked like it has been with them a very long time.


----------



## Alasse12 (Jul 29, 2011)

Toxic Cables said:


> I have some chubs, i weighed them yesterday and the largest was 17g. Most of the sites say 15-25g, but ordered from several places and the largest i have is 17.
> 
> It seems a little small for my boy and the small weaners are too large, but saw them advertised at 25-50g, so was hoping someone could pick me out the smallest one's, even if i have to pay a little extra.
> 
> Tried my local pet shop and did not like the condition the frozen stuff was kept in, had small pieces of ice stuck too them and looked like it has been with them a very long time.


If one chub seems too small, why don't you feed two to the snake?


----------



## Toxic Cables (Oct 29, 2013)

Alasse12 said:


> If one chub seems too small, why don't you feed two to the snake?


Because i don't fancy bloating my snake, i am looking for something slightly larger, not feed him twice the amount.I have tried feeding him 2 small mice, but he will not take 2 back to back, but will eat again the very next day if offered,


----------



## RickDangerous (Jul 12, 2012)

Toxic Cables said:


> Because i don't fancy bloating my snake, i am looking for something slightly larger, not feed him twice the amount.I have tried feeding him 2 small mice, but he will not take 2 back to back, but will eat again the very next day if offered,


feed him two at 12.5g , if u cant get 25g. durrrrrrrr

bit of common sense goes a long way....


----------



## Toxic Cables (Oct 29, 2013)

RickDangerous said:


> feed him two at 12.5g , if u cant get 25g. durrrrrrrr
> 
> bit of common sense goes a long way....


Here *it* is again, go away.

Maybe you cannot read or just choose to ignore what i said, but did you miss the part about my snake not taking feed twice.

A little common sense sure does go a long way, but not in your case it seems.

Anyone who goes on my profile can see you just visited my profile just to see where i have been posting and made sure to reply to a few of them already today.

Talk about having a stalker. I have already asked you several times to leave me alone, so please just go away.

Messaging me telling me you know who i got a couple of my US snakes from and asking how i think you know so much about me is just creepy.


----------



## Donnie76 (Aug 24, 2012)

Have you tried pets at home? In the one local to me the freezer is in the shop so you can rummage through and pick the sizes you need or make the assistant do it for you if they are in the back.


----------



## RickDangerous (Jul 12, 2012)

i wouldnt have posted this if you hadnt made out i was the one that stared messaging you, but heres the first PM either of us has sent to each other:

_Get a life and stay off threads i open trying to start shit.

Is it so hard, that you cannot resist but post in every thread i open, talk about having a stalker.

If you can't afford to get you TV fixed, i might suggest getting a job, rather then hating on people.

You are one very sad individual.
_


As i pointed out, anyone can check the threads you have started and see that i have only replied to four of them, less than a quarter. Like i said, i only post when you are talking rubbish (heat mats in the cold end to compensate for low ambient temps, installing a misting system for royals, and saying that theres no more risk in buying from the US than the UK). And this is mainly for the benefit of others, as you talk pretty authoritatively about snakes, when its plainly obvious to me you have very little knowledge at all, and even less experience.

: victory:


----------



## Toxic Cables (Oct 29, 2013)

RickDangerous said:


> i wouldnt have posted this if you hadnt made out i was the one that stared messaging you, but heres the first PM either of us has sent to each other:
> 
> _I could not give two shits who you are, it's very clear you are a stalker. It just goes to show how sad your life really is, that you have nothing better to do with it then check up on me.
> 
> ...


I think that message you just posted clearly shows it was my reply to you.

I have asked you plenty of times, stop replying to my posts and my threads, everytime you have done so, it has been looking for an argument.

Just like your post on this thread, you saw i had already said my snake won't take 2 back to back, yet you replied saying it was common sense to to that, to that very post.

All i ask is that you stop replying to my posts and threads and not every thread will end up a train wreck then. 

Telling me you start arguments with me because you have nothing better to do as your TV is broken.

Anyone is able to read my posts, i have never posted like i know anything about snakes and most of the threads i have opened has been asking for advice.

I don't wish to get banned on this forum saying something i don't want to, so please just leave me be.


----------



## Toxic Cables (Oct 29, 2013)

Donnie76 said:


> Have you tried pets at home? In the one local to me the freezer is in the shop so you can rummage through and pick the sizes you need or make the assistant do it for you if they are in the back.


Not any near me, but i will search for one and pop by, thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## RickDangerous (Jul 12, 2012)

Toxic Cables said:


> I think that message you just posted clearly shows it was my reply to you.
> 
> I have asked you plenty of times, stop replying to my posts and my threads, everytime you have done so, it has been looking for an argument.
> 
> ...


i quoted the wrong message. As you can see ive edited it now to display your opening message to me. 

If you dont want people commenting on what you write, start a website. This is a forum. If you start talking rubbish, im going to point it out, whether you like it or not.


----------



## Toxic Cables (Oct 29, 2013)

RickDangerous said:


> If you dont want people commenting on what you write, start a website. This is a forum. If you start talking rubbish, im going to point it out.


So what exactly was you pointing out with your first post in this thread, that the actual post you had replied to did not already state.

Not stopping at that, but going on to say it's common sense, as if to imply i am stupid.


Quote:
Originally Posted by Toxic Cables View Post
Because i don't fancy bloating my snake, i am looking for something slightly larger, not feed him twice the amount.*I have tried feeding him 2 small mice, but he will not take 2 back to back,* but will eat again the very next day if offered,

feed him two at 12.5g , if u cant get 25g. durrrrrrrr

bit of common sense goes a long way....


----------



## RickDangerous (Jul 12, 2012)

Toxic Cables said:


> So what exactly was you pointing out with your first post in this thread, that the actual post you had replied to did not already state.
> 
> Not stopping at that, but going on to say it's common sense, as if to imply i am stupid.


well obviously this post was a wind up, after the PM you sent me. The one i posted above. Can you not figure that out for yourself??


----------



## Toxic Cables (Oct 29, 2013)

RickDangerous said:


> well obviously this post was a wind up, after the PM you sent me. The one i posted above. Can you not figure that out for yourself??


Sure it was.

I am sure everyone can see it was just a wind up. You seem to do a lot of that.


----------



## RickDangerous (Jul 12, 2012)

Toxic Cables said:


> Sure it was.


what else could it be then? Although i did clarify what the previous poster meant. I dont see how 2 x 12.5g rats as opposed to 1 x 25g would bloat a snake as you said. Feeding more than one undersize prey items is common practice. Something youll learn once you get a little experience. Perhaps youll stop posting rubbish then, and i wont have to reply.......


----------



## Toxic Cables (Oct 29, 2013)

RickDangerous said:


> what else could it be then? Although i did clarify what the previous poster meant. I dont see how 2 x 12.5g rats as opposed to 1 x 25g would bloat a snake as you said. Feeding more than one undersize prey items is common practice. Something youll learn once you get a little experience. Perhaps youll stop posting rubbish then, and i wont have to reply.......


Maybe because i had said my chubs are roughly 17g and feeding 2 would mean 34g, much more then the 25g i was looking for, my meaning of bloating the snake.

Yawn Zzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## RickDangerous (Jul 12, 2012)

Toxic Cables said:


> Maybe because i had said my chubs are roughly 17g and feeding 2 would mean 34g, much more then the 25g i was looking for, my meaning of bloating the snake.
> 
> Yawn Zzzzzzzzzzzzz


Oh they are roughly 17g now are they? Earlier the largest was 17, you see. I think i, and the person who suggested it originally would have thought some common sense would be applied, and you wouldnt feed two of the largest you had.


----------



## Toxic Cables (Oct 29, 2013)

RickDangerous said:


> Oh they are roughly 17g now are they? Earlier the largest was 17, you see. I think i, and the person who suggested it originally would have thought some common sense would be applied, and you wouldnt feed two of the largest you had.


I guess you still not got your TV fixed.

A large portion of your replies to people on this forum are always argumentative.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

havent read the content of the thread but seen the sqaubble - I dont know if you know this but you can put any member on ingnore - this means that you wont see any of their posts. just a useful thing to know sometimes


----------



## RickDangerous (Jul 12, 2012)

sharpstrain said:


> havent read the content of the thread but seen the sqaubble - I dont know if you know this but you can put any member on ingnore - this means that you wont see any of their posts. just a useful thing to know sometimes


dont say that im enjoying myself :lol2:


----------



## Toxic Cables (Oct 29, 2013)

sharpstrain said:


> havent read the content of the thread but seen the sqaubble - I dont know if you know this but you can put any member on ingnore - this means that you wont see any of their posts. just a useful thing to know sometimes


Can you tell me how please.

edit, found and done. Thanks.


----------



## jason7579 (Jun 14, 2008)

sharpstrain said:


> havent read the content of the thread but seen the sqaubble - I dont know if you know this but you can put any member on ingnore - this means that you wont see any of their posts. just a useful thing to know sometimes


I'm not a very social person so after reading this advice I went through and put every other member here on ignore. 
I wouldn't advise this, the forum doesn't seem quite so interesting anymore...


----------



## jason7579 (Jun 14, 2008)

I ordered some small weiner rats from Reptile Live Food and Frozen Food - Scales and Fangs they ranged from 25g to 66g (the range suits me as I can increase as my little fatty grows).
They seemed really helpful when emailing and asking questions and replied really quickly so it may be worth a try?


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

jason7579 said:


> I'm not a very social person so after reading this advice I went through and put every other member here on ignore.
> I wouldn't advise this, the forum doesn't seem quite so interesting anymore...


 

who said that


----------



## jason7579 (Jun 14, 2008)

sharpstrain said:


> who said that


Say what you want I can't hear you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Toxic Cables (Oct 29, 2013)

jason7579 said:


> I ordered some small weiner rats from Reptile Live Food and Frozen Food - Scales and Fangs they ranged from 25g to 66g (the range suits me as I can increase as my little fatty grows).
> They seemed really helpful when emailing and asking questions and replied really quickly so it may be worth a try?


Thanks, i will send them an email now.


----------



## alasdairgordon (Oct 25, 2013)

*A&N Frozen Rodents*

A&N offer 4 sizes of weaners that might be of interest to you. See the full A&N frozen rodent range on our website at Kiezebrink UK Ltd.

https://www.kiezebrink.co.uk/category/17-a-n-quality-frozen-rodents

Products can be sent through the post on a next day courier service or free collections are welcome.


----------



## Iulia (Mar 2, 2011)

Is it bad to give an appropriate sized mouse if you can't get a good rat size?

(not trying to start another argument :lol2: just I have heard conflicting advice about whether to give small royals mice or not.


----------



## Toxic Cables (Oct 29, 2013)

alasdairgordon said:


> A&N offer 4 sizes of weaners that might be of interest to you. See the full A&N frozen rodent range on our website at Kiezebrink UK Ltd.
> 
> https://www.kiezebrink.co.uk/category/17-a-n-quality-frozen-rodents
> 
> Products can be sent through the post on a next day courier service or free collections are welcome.


Thanks, i have placed an order with TSM as they picked out small sizes for me from their recent delivery, but will be sure to try A&N soon.

I personally don't see why feeding mice instead would be a problem, but i was in no real rush and did not want to keep swapping him over.


----------

